# New router slowing my Kindle Fire?



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

We installed a new router tonight and now my Fire is sluggish. Do we need to adjust a setting?  My videos from Amazon will not download and I get prompted to check my internet settings....Thanks for any advice.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

My Fire connects to existing wifi and many others around town with no issues and I've streamed movies at home and at the library on their public wifi with no issues. Maybe your router doesn't like your Fire but I can't imagine why.


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds like a router problem to me not a kindle fire.

Few questions if you don't mind,

What is your router make and model?
Did you change your internet service provider?
Howmany devices connect to your router??
If you have other devices are they experiencing the same problems ?


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Try rebooting the router - I'd also take a look at the performance from an existing computer where your already familiar with the internet speed.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.  I'm starting to think it's the router and not the Fire too.  We had a Linksys which was an unsecured connection.  My husband bought a new Linksys E1200-N.  We ran the software gave it the SSIN and password and then.......super slowness.  My Amazon on-demand videos wouldn't even download with the new router, but as soon as we switched back to the old unsecured router, the videos was downloading with no problem.  The original router had a "G" and the new one is "N" - is that part of it?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Djworton said:


> Sounds like a router problem to me not a kindle fire.
> 
> Few questions if you don't mind,
> 
> ...


Old linksys, wep, ive had Pc,iphone, ipad and fire all wifing at same time. FWIW I also have MAC filter turned on so need to allow the new devices MACS the first time. Cox is still ISP-unfortunately.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

we had linksys routers for years and we had nothing but problems with them so we switched to netgear and It has been awesome since and we have it hidden in a cabinet and it works great.  the only problem we have is when we go into the bedroom the connection isn't as strong as it is in the living room but if we take it out of the cabinet it is as strong as it is in the living room but I refuse to take it out of the cabinet and I hardly use the internet while in the bedroom. I would take the router back to the store you got it from and replace it with a netgear or something other than a lynksys. Just my opinion

good luck


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Just to experiment try these two things (separately)

- first turn off security, reboot the router and then connect and test speeds (temporary test only, never ever leave security off)
- second disable 802.11n and enable just 802.11g and connect (may not need reboot)

Please report back here your findings. thanx.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I will try the reboots, etc. this weekend!


----------

